

Ask HN: Hosted customer support (for cheap) - MicahWedemeyer

I'm starting to drown in support requests for my site: http://www.obsidianportal.com  I manage it with one other guy, and we get several emails a day with basic requests.  Sometimes both of us answer the same email, other times we dodge it and it falls through the cracks.<p>Further, we set up a forum a long time ago for people to report bugs / request features.  It was great...until we got popular and the influx of requests overwhelmed us.  Now, we haven't checked in months and the thought of it terrifies me.<p>So, we're looking at using a tool for this kind of thing, and we'd like something that crowdsources it as much as possible.  I know that sounds lazy, but we want to reserve our time for the stuff only we can do (like database edits) and leave the "I can't figure out how to X" to the crowd.<p>Any suggestions on tools to use?  We're looking at GetSatisfaction, FogBugz, and TenderApp.  If anyone uses these (or others) and has any very strong positive or negative feelings, I'd love to know.<p>Thanks,
Micah
======
tptacek
We're using Basecamp for this, and I'm happy with it. Basecamp will work
better if you have a small number of customers with intense engagement; it's
not a good public support site.

~~~
MicahWedemeyer
Yeah, we have a large, vocal userbase.

